# Sealy Park Picts



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all. Thought you all might like to see some new pictures of my kids.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the two close ups! lol they both look like they are smiling!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

They are smiling.  They have good reason too, we spend over two hours walking through the woods, they were both off leash most of the time and sprinted back and forth the whole time, I haven't seen them that happy in a while, they _really _love parks.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab photos another great photographer ... they are the sort of pics \i want to take you can all have a laugh at mine later lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love the photos, how long do you spend on their coats to keep them so lovely. 


oh i so want to see a vidio of the running about.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazing pics and you're saying that's how they look after a 2 hour run in the park!!!!!! Flo comes back muddy, bedraggled and with half a forest stuck in her fur


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, especially like the close ups of their faces. Looks like a lot of time/loving care is spent on their coats.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

They ARE beautiful pictures


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They look really elegant.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing photos; how do you stop the fur matting on their legs? Do you brush them more than once a day?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to ask, where are you? Sealy in Texas or the UK?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Karen! It takes a long time to get this good, I've been leaning how to get good shots for about two years now. In this case it's true that practice makes perfect lol. Alot of it is getting a feel for what will work, and what props to use, it's a art for sure. 

Kendal, I bath/ blow dry/ brush out my crew weekly. 'Lo almost never matts. She might get some clumps on her hips randomly, but I can work them out easy, everywhere else I just ignore brushing wise. D'Artagnan is harder, his whole mane starts to tangle fast and will normally need about a hour of slow brushing weekly. I really need to do it twice weekly to make it easier on both of us, but am a bit lazy in that regard lol. I was using my sisters cam, and it takes bad videos sadly, I'll be getting me my own cam soon though.

Yes Mandy, that's after two hours lol. I pulled out one or two pieces of twigs and the such, but luckily there was no mud at the park, it was bone dry and the two of them luckily remembered -mostly- to stay on the paths.

Thanks Sue, I do really love their coats, but luckily not much care is needed for them lol. =)

Thank you Kelly! 

Thanks Helen, I like to think they are, it's nice to hear it from another source lol.

Cara, I only brush out their legs weekly! I'm not sure what I do that others don't, I have got the idea that their activity is cleaner (dry road, taught to run on it, not the ditches!) If they get wet they get blow dryed (wet=matts) and that I'm real consious of any smells on them, so no mud or anything stays in their coat for more then a day. I'm near beasley texas, about a hour from houston or so, it was about an hour some to get to the park, but it was worth it!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow - such amazing pictures, you should do it professionally!

Do you mind me asking what type of camera you have got? hoto: I want a decent one - I just use the one on my phone and it can't cope with how fast kids/dogs move. I did have quite an expensive digital compact one, but it didn't really get better pictures than my phone, so I'm thinking about a digital SLR. Is that what you have?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I would love to do Photography professionally, but I don't think I'd be good enough, along with the massive starting up fees I can't really afford, even if -big if!- I could get enough income from it, being just little old me, not big companies ect.

My sisters cam -one I used- is a olympus stylus. It's around 200 (check craigslist, better prices!) and is pretty good. It sucks from far away (even twenty feet is to much) but it's -closeish- action is great, lovely micro shots too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> They are smiling.  They have good reason too, we spend over two hours walking through the woods, they were both off leash most of the time and sprinted back and forth the whole time, I haven't seen them that happy in a while, they _really _love parks.


That's awesome!!! I wish I had somewhere close to do that with lady.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

There might be, you'd be surprised how well they can hide lol. We've been going to another state park for a few years, and never realized that this one was there, all that time it was less then an hour from us! I wouldn't give up on your place tell you really search, they don't show up easily.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> There might be, you'd be surprised how well they can hide lol. We've been going to another state park for a few years, and never realized that this one was there, all that time it was less then an hour from us! I wouldn't give up on your place tell you really search, they don't show up easily.


Good to know! I will keep my eyes out then!


----------

